# Cube Stereo 140 Super HPC 27,5 Thread



## Freeko (17. März 2015)

Hier alles was mit obengenannten Cube zu tun hat....bilder, erfahrungen, fragen, berichten u.s.w.

Starte Ich mal hier:

Letzte woche war er nach langes warten endlich da, mein Cube Stereo 140 Super HPC TM. Sonntag ein kleinen tour gemacht mit mein Sohn (9 jahre alt). Erster eindruck ist das das Rad erstaunlich leicht ist und fahrt sich super.
Einsatsgebiet wird "rund um die kirche hier", Urlaub in Alpenland und manschmal ein Bikepark sein, also "ein für alles".
Bis jetzt complett standard, ist genau richtig fur mich. Nur Flaschenhalter und selbsgebastelden Mudguards montiert. 12,7 Kg nachgemessen


----------



## achimrotwild (19. März 2015)

hab ich auch. geiles teil. hab direkt die schläuche raus und auf notubes umgebaut. sehr leichte flats drauf und mit digitalkofferwaage 12,4kg gewogen. flaschenhalter sind bei uns out, versaut die optik. wir fahren immer mit protctionrucksack und trinkblase. 1x11 ist super. hab mir für die dolomiten gleich ein 30 kettenblatt bestellt. mit dem 32er bin ich direkt unsere 20%rampen gefahren. geht auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## achimrotwild (19. März 2015)

sattelstütze könnte länger sein. werd wohl mal die 150er reinbauen, hab ich am enduro auch montiert.


----------



## Freeko (19. März 2015)

Flaschenhalter hab ich weil ich manschmal auch was anderes als wasser mag, in mein Trinkblase kommt nix anderes als wasser. Umbauen auf Tubeless muss noch gemacht werden. Eigentlich dachte ich das es schon schlauchlos war.......Sattelstutze passt prima, nur ein weinig seitenspiel was ein bisschen nervt...


----------



## Freeko (19. März 2015)

Was brauche ich eigentlich fur den umbau auf tubeless??...nur andere ventile und latex??


----------



## Vincy (20. März 2015)

Falls das Tubeless Felgenband schon montiert ist, dann brauchst die DT tubeless Ventile und Dichtmilch
http://www.dtswiss.com/Accessoires/Tubeless-Solutions


----------



## Cubeamsrider (1. April 2015)

Das Gewicht vom LRS *DT CSW AM3.7 650b CL* des *Cube Stereo 140 SHPC Race 27,5* ist *1666g*.
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspen...-140-super-hpc-race-275-carbonnflashred-2015/
Das Vorderrad wiegt 774g, das Hinterrad 892g incl DT Tubeless Klebe-Felgenband. Ohne Centerlock-Lockringe.
Der LRS ist vergleichbar mit dem* DT Swiss M1700 SPLINE TWO 27,5*  (1705g).
Die CSW haben aber die leichteren Felgen der SPLINE ONE Series, daher etwas leichter.
http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/M-1700-Spline-TWO-27-5


----------



## Vincy (15. April 2015)

*Review Cube Stereo 140 Super HPC TM 27.5 *
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...-bikes-stereo-140-super-hpc-tm-27-5-15-49350/


----------



## Freeko (16. April 2015)

Muss sagen das ich das testurteil teilweise auch so erfahre. Mir ist der lenkwinkel auch en wenig zu steil. Fur mein gefuhl ist das rad ein bisschen zu nervös. Ich habe das gefuhl das ich mit mein Kona Satori schneller durch die kurven kam als mit mein Cube Stereo.

Uberlege mir schon ob ich mir die 150er Pike tausche für ein 160er Pike...... Auf welcher lenkwinkel komme ich mit der ein centimeter höheren gabel?....


----------



## Vincy (16. April 2015)

10mm mehr macht ca 0,5° aus.
Mit der Pike hast ja schon wegen dem 150mm FW mehr, da standardmäßig bei der Basis nur 140mm sind. Dann hast mit 160mm FW um ca 1° verändert.
Für 160mm FW mußt da den Air shaft austauschen, der kostet ca 30€.
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...rcd=1&cid=C2EAB353-5056-B502-E59E1F269E9621BF
Ein wenig könnte man noch beim Dämpfer mit Offset-Buchsen machen.
Bist denn mit der Fox Dämpferabstimmung zufrieden?


----------



## Freeko (16. April 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> 10mm mehr macht ca 0,5° aus.
> Für 160mm FW mußt da den Air shaft austauschen, kostet ca 30€.
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?pnr=24665&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=C2EAB353-5056-B502-E59E1F269E9621BF



Super......Herzlichen dank....teil wird gleich bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (5. Mai 2015)

Das *Cube Stereo 140 SHPC 27,5* mit der neuen 2016er Shimano XT.
http://enduro-mtb.com/first-ride-die-neue-shimano-xt-11-fach-schaltung-im-test/


----------



## Freeko (16. Mai 2015)

Update:

Mein Pike umgebaut auf 160mm, damit kommt de lenkwinkel jetzt auf+/- 66 grad. Vorbau 1 cm gesenkt. Das Cube ist jetzt nicht so nervös mehr und ist spurbar stabiler auf geschwindigkeit. Hab die gleiche trails gefahren als vorher und bemerke deutlich das unterschied, ich komme jetzt besser und schneller durch die kurven/anlieger. Jetzt nur noch das fahrwerk feintunen und fertig......

100% positiv also...ist für mich jetzt ein richtiges "Enduro".....


----------



## Vincy (23. Mai 2015)

Die Cube Team Race-Versionen vom Stereo 140 SHPC 27,5 beim EWS-Rennen in Irland.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/ews-bike-check-greg-callaghans-cube-stereo.html
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/ews-tech-enduro-world-series-round-2-wicklow.html


----------



## DarkRusher (11. Juni 2015)

Was für ein Schlauch ist den in der Race Version? Bzw. welchen Ersatzschlauch kann/sollte man kaufen?


----------



## Vincy (11. Juni 2015)

Schwalbe 19A oder 19B (OEM) ist da drin.
http://www.schwalbe.com/de/schlaeuche.html


----------



## DarkRusher (12. Juni 2015)

Super danke.

Was für eine Flasche passt den maximal rein, wenn man ein Flaschenhalter montiert - 18" Rahmen? Normale Wasserflasche dürfte zu groß sein oder? Past eine 750ml Flasche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKing (15. Juni 2015)

DarkRusher schrieb:


> Super danke.
> 
> Was für eine Flasche passt den maximal rein, wenn man ein Flaschenhalter montiert - 18" Rahmen? Normale Wasserflasche dürfte zu groß sein oder? Past eine 750ml Flasche?



Wichtig ist, dass du einen Halter mit Seiteneingriff benutzt. Meine Frau hat den HPA Sidecage am 16", 500ml Flaschen sind kein Problem. 750ml ist eng. Am 18" dürfe es ggf. sogar passen.


----------



## DarkRusher (2. Juli 2015)

Das die richtigen Ventile für einen Tubeless-Umbau der TM Version oder?
http://www.bike24.de/p135001.html

Ein Tubeless Ready Kit mit Felgenband benötigt man NICHT, richtig?
Kann jemand noch Dichtmilch empfehlen?

Warum ist hier im Thread eigentlich so wenig los? Sind alle so zufrieden mit ihrem Bike und haben keine Probleme?


----------



## Vincy (4. Juli 2015)

Wenn da kein Tubeless Felgenband montiert ist, dann brauchst es dazu.
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,185,188;product=132641;page=23;dbp=224


----------



## Freeko (5. Juli 2015)

Standard ist kein tubeless felgenband montiert, ich habe fernunftiges isolierband verwendet. Functioniert bis heute einwandfrei!..


----------



## DarkRusher (6. Juli 2015)

Hatte jetzt am Wochenende den ersten Platten. Beim flicken des Schlauches habe ich auf der Felge ein blaues Band gesehen. Ich dachte das wäre das Isolierband?
Es sah aus wie das hier: http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb12146563/p5pb12146563.jpg


----------



## Hornco (13. Juli 2015)

Servus!
Damit alles seine Ordnung hat möchte ich mein Cube Stereo 140 27.5 SHPC TM auch hier nochmal zeigen. 
Hab das Rad jetzt erst eine Woche und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Im Gegensatz zu meinem vorherigen Stereo 160 SHPC Race fährt es sich etwas spritziger. Meiner Meinung nach ist auch die RS Pike zur Fox 34er Talas eine deutliche Verbesserung.
Mein hauptsächliches Einsatzgebiet für das Bike sind die meist flowigen Hometrails, Touren in der Fränkischen Schweiz, Urlaube in den Alpen und den ein oder anderen Tag im Bikepark. Teilnahme an ein bis zwei Endurorennen ist für nächstes Jahr auch wieder geplant.

Zur Zeit ist es ja noch ziemlich ruhig hier im Thread. Sind erst so wenige Stereo 140er 27.5 SHPC`s unterwegs?
Was sind eure Erfahrungen bis jetzt? Habt ihr schon größere Umbauten gemacht?


----------



## DarkRusher (14. Juli 2015)

Bin auch super Zufrieden bisher. Habe meins seit 3-4 Wochen und schon mehrere kleinere Touren (30km mit 650hm) gemacht und eine "größere" Tour (42km mit 1200hm) mit vielen Trails gemacht und das Bike ist einfach nur geil 
Hatte zuerst bedenken wegen der wenigen Gänge der X01 aber im Nachhinein bin ich doch froh mich so entschieden zu haben. Komme genauso gut den Berg runter wie hoch.
Umbauten werde ich nicht machen (da kenne ich mich zuwenig noch aus), habe mir lediglich eine Smartphone-Halterung am Lenker montiert.


----------



## Hornco (14. Juli 2015)

Mir persönlich passt die Übersetzung mit dem 32er Kettenblatt auch echt gut. Für lange steile Anstiege in den Alpen bräuchte ich aber wahrscheinlich doch noch ein 28er Kettenblatt. 
Ich finde, dass ein größerer Dämpfer wie DBInline oder Monarch+ dem Rad auch gut stehen würden. 
Auch der Airshaft Wechsel wie oben schon geschrieben ist eine Überlegunng wert


----------



## Vincy (15. Juli 2015)

DarkRusher schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt am Wochenende den ersten Platten. Beim flicken des Schlauches habe ich auf der Felge ein blaues Band gesehen. Ich dachte das wäre das Isolierband?
> Es sah aus wie das hier: http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb12146563/p5pb12146563.jpg



Das ist ein normales Felgenband, keins für tubeless ready!


----------



## DarkRusher (17. August 2015)

Was haltet ihr von der Idee irgendwann mal folgende Komponenten auszutauschen (für sehr viel Trailnutzung, viele hm am Stück runter)?
- Den Dämpfer gegen einen Monarch Plus RC3
- Die Guide R gegen eine Guide RSC 

Sinnvoll? Nicht sinnvoll? Ist es überhaupt erlaubt beim Stereo den Dämpfer zu tauschen (Garantieverlust)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkRusher (19. August 2015)

Habe bzgl. des Monarchen Plus mal Photoshop angeschmissen:
Monarch Plus normal:



Monarch Plus ganz unten:



Könnte also passen... aber mit Sicherheit kann man es natürlich nicht sagen, außer man probiert es aus.


----------



## Freeko (19. August 2015)




----------



## DarkRusher (20. August 2015)

Sehr schöne Bilder, sieht nach einer artgerechten Bewegung des TM aus 
Wo und was bist du genau gefahren?


----------



## Freeko (20. August 2015)

Saalbach und Kaprun mit mein 9 jährigen Sohn.....meistens mit ski-lift up und super trails wieder runter....


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

*Stereo 140 SHPC 27,5  MY2016




Stereo 140 C68 SLT 27,5*

*





Stereo 140 C62 SL 27,5*

*



*

*Stereo 140 C62 Race 27,5*

*



*


----------



## Jole1982 (31. August 2015)

Und bestellt bzw. vorreserviert ich freu mich drauf


----------



## kelv (13. September 2015)

Hi, auch ich bin Eigentümer eines Cube Stereo HPC 140 TM und überlege nun, ob ich den Dämpfer wechsel.

@ DarkRusher Meinen Recherchen zufolge kann ein Monarch + nicht verbaut werden, da er beim kompletten Einfedern an den Rahmen stößt. Das gleiche gilt für so ziemlich jeden Dämpfer mit zusätzlichem Luftkammer? Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich hier falsch liege (bin neu und noch nicht mit allen Feinheiten der Technik vertraut) Jedoch scheint der neue Fox Float 2016 eine gar nicht so schlechte Wahl zu sein. (vgl. http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/09...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news ). Allerdings kamen mir auch hier Zweifel hinsichtlich der "Evol-Luftkammer", ob der Dämpfer hierdurch nicht auch wieder zu breit ist und daher am Sitzrohr anstößt, falls er komplett einfedert. Zumindest ist es komisch, dass Cube den Dämpfer bei so gut wie jedem 2016er Modell ohne die Evol-Luftkammer verbaut hat. Allerdings habe ich hier (http://abload.de/image.php?img=p5pb12260812yxy3f.jpg) gesehen, dass der Float mit Evol-Kammer verbaut ist. Daher würde ich gerne mal in die Runde fragen, ob der Rahmen speziell modifiziert wurde, oder es sich um einen Rahmen von der Stange handelt, so wie wir ihn fahren?
Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Beste Grüße

Fabian


----------



## DarkRusher (14. September 2015)

Hmm wo hast du das gelesen kelv? Hatte bisher nirgendwo was dazu gefunden. Lediglich zur den 160er Modellen bzw. 29" bei den 140er.
Schau dir doch mal die beiden Links an, da fährt einer mit FOX Ausgleichsbehälter:
http://enduro-mtb.com/bike-check-greg-callaghans-cube-stereo-140-super-hpc/
http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...ed:+VitalMtbSpotlights+(Vital+MTB+Spotlights)


----------



## kelv (14. September 2015)

Hinsichtlich des HPC 140 habe ich es bisher glaube ich nirgends gelesen. Habe vielmehr vom 160er HPC aufs 140er HPC geschlossen. Ist das der Standartrahmen oder ist bei denen evtl. genau wie bei den "Teamrahmen" ne Ausbuchtung im Rahmen? Aber selbst wenn der Float X funktionieren würde (was mich freuen würde) heisst das noch nicht das der Monarch + auch funktioniert, da meines Wissens nach der zusätzliche Luftbehälter größer ist oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (14. September 2015)

Du kannst da das Problem der 160er Rahmen nicht mit dem neuen 140er Rahmen vergleichen, dass sind ganz unterschiedliche Modelle!
Bei dem 140er gibt es die genannte Problematik nicht, dort ist viel mehr Platz. Da passt sogar ein fetter Fox Float X2 drin.


----------



## kelv (14. September 2015)

Du bist dir also sicher, dass ich sowohl den Monarch + als auch den Fox Float x einbauen kann?


----------



## kelv (14. September 2015)

Ist das deins? Falls, krasses Teil. Hast so ziemlich alles ersetzt oder? ^^


----------



## autoreparierman (7. Oktober 2015)

Guten Abend

ich habe seit 2 Wochen auch ein hpc tm in der Garage.

Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit die hintere Bremsleitung im Rahmen
 zu verlegen?
Die Leitung der Sattelstütze sollte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein?!
lg Ralf


----------



## Cubeamsrider (7. Oktober 2015)

Ist da normalerweise nicht für vorgesehen. Müßtest dann durchs Unterrohr verlegen, anstatt des Umwerfers. Die Rahmeneinsätze müßtest modifizieren. An der Schwinge mußt dennoch außen entlang verlegen.


----------



## autoreparierman (8. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Antwort ,hatte ich mir fast schon gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burki111 (14. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
so, heute konnte ich mein Stereo (2015er 140 SHPC, aber komplett umgerüstet auf XT8000, da ich fürs Gebirge eben gerne mehr als 1x11 habe) abholen:



 

Der Preis war mehr als fair und es sollte mein Simplon Cirex Pro doch gut "nach oben" ergänzen...

Gruß
Burkhardt


----------



## Cubeamsrider (14. Oktober 2015)

Warum hast da keinen Umwerfer mit Sidewing genommen? Ist da auch möglich, funktioniert viel besser.


----------



## phx (18. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne in mein cube-stereo-140-super-hpc-tm einen Winkelsteuersatz einbauen. Welcher würde da passen?

mfg
Markus


----------



## Vincy (18. Oktober 2015)

Da kannst keinen verwenden, weil es dort ein IS-Steuersatz ist. Kannst nur bei einem ZS oder EC.


----------



## phx (18. Oktober 2015)

wenn es über einen winkelsteuersatz nicht geht, welche optionen bleiben noch um den Lenkwinkel flacher zu bekommen?
von den 67,5 auf 66 wäre fein


----------



## phx (26. Oktober 2015)

keine Möglichkeiten bei dem Thema Lenkwinkel?


----------



## Vincy (26. Oktober 2015)

Längere Federgabel, Special-Gabelkonus, Offset Buchsen beim Dämpfer.

Specialized hat beim 2015er Stumpi FSR 650b so einen Special-Gabelkonus







http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bi...er-fsr/stumpjumper-fsr-expert-carbon-evo-650b


----------



## phx (26. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe veränder der Gabelkonus sozusagen die Steuerrohrlänge nach unten - ähnlicher Effekt als wenn ich die 150er Pike auf eine 160er umbauen lasse.


----------



## Vincy (26. Oktober 2015)

Der vergrößert die Gabeleinbaulänge, wenn es zB keine andere vergleichbare Gabel mit mehr FW gibt.
Was die Einbauhöhe betrifft, ist es vergleichbar wie mit einem EC-Steuersatz Unterteil.
Der Spacer hat aber den Vorteil, dass man bei vollem Lenkeinschlag dann mehr Bewegungsfreiraum zwischen Gabelkrone und Rahmen-Unterrohr hat. Bei manchen Rahmen könnte sonst die Gabel am Unterrohr anschlagen.


----------



## phx (26. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Infos. 
Dann wird es wohl über die Dämpfer Offset-Buchsen und der Gabel gehen. Ziemlicher Aufwand nur wegen dem integrated Steuersatz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (11. November 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Da kannst keinen verwenden, weil es dort ein IS-Steuersatz ist. Kannst nur bei einem ZS oder EC.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429237


Bin nicht sicher aber meinte bei den k9 Angled reducer Cups gibt es was wo mit IS kompatibel ist.....? 

Sorry wenn doch nicht...

Bin auch gerade dabei an meine 160er nach einer vernünftigen Lösung zu suchen....


----------



## phx (11. November 2015)

http://www.batwheels.de/K9-Industries-Angled-Reducer-Caps-frustrum-tapered-151-1-8-2-Lenkwinkel

mit I.S. (integrated standard) Lagern kompatibel
reduziert auf 1 1/8" Schaftrohre

ich glaub da geht danach keine tapered Gabel mehr rein sondern nur mehr eine gerade


----------



## Zerzal (11. November 2015)

phx schrieb:


> http://www.batwheels.de/K9-Industries-Angled-Reducer-Caps-frustrum-tapered-151-1-8-2-Lenkwinkel
> 
> mit I.S. (integrated standard) Lagern kompatibel
> reduziert auf 1 1/8" Schaftrohre
> ...



Könntest recht haben.... Da kenne ich mich zu wenig aus..... 
Habe nur gesehen das es die Dinger auch als IS gibt....

160er Stereo ist ja ned IS. Und +2° eventuell auch etwas huhu...


----------



## Vincy (11. November 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> 160er Stereo ist ja ned IS. Und +2° eventuell auch etwas huhu...




Nur die Alu-Versionen *HPA *haben keinen IS Steuersatz. 
Für ZS Steuersätze gibt mehrere Alternativen zB Workscomponents, Cane Creek


----------



## phx (11. November 2015)

ich vermute es ist einfach falsch beschrieben, das IS bei dem Angle set bezieht sich auf die Lager die man in das Angle-Set reinlegt und nicht auf das Angle-Set selbst


----------



## Zerzal (11. November 2015)

Vinci schrieb:


> Nur die Alu-Versionen *HPA *haben keinen IS Steuersatz.
> Für ZS Steuersätze gibt mehrere Alternativen zB Workscomponents, Cane Creek


wusst ich nicht...
Die Cane Creek sind Interessant hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut...
Workscomponents kann ich ned. Danke...


phx schrieb:


> ich vermute es ist einfach falsch beschrieben, das IS bei dem Angle set bezieht sich auf die Lager die man in das Angle-Set reinlegt und nicht auf das Angle-Set selbst


Kenne die Dinger nicht... wie gesagt....


----------



## autoreparierman (11. November 2015)

Hi
kann es sein das die original SteuerkopfLager einfach rausfallen wenn man die Gabel rauszieht???
Ich hatte am Sonntag nach einer etwas heftigeren Tour knack Geräusche ,wenn ich den lenker hin und herdrehe.
Hab dann mal die Gabel rausgenommen und gemerkt das die Lager Ausenschale locker 2-3 Zehntel luft im Steuerkopf hat
und nur durch das festziehen in einen Konus im Rahmen reingezogen wird.
Hab es jetzt nochmal probeweise zusammengebaut und das knacken ist im Moment wieder weg.
Ist das normal oder soll ich das Lager lieber mit irgendwas reinkleben (evt. ein leicht sicherndes  loctite oder was ähnliches)
LG Ralf


----------



## Vincy (11. November 2015)

Das ist so bei IS Steuersätzen. Nichts einkleben, nur spielfrei einstellen, dann passt es auch.


----------



## autoreparierman (11. November 2015)

Super ,danke für die schnelle Antwort
jetzt kann ich besser schlafen ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeko (12. November 2015)

Ich habe mein Gabel auf 160mm umgebaut. Winkel ist jetzt flacher. Leider bemerke ich noch immer das mein Vorderrad schnell abrutscht.
 Will jetzt noch ein Vorbau montieren mit ein weing neigung nach unten um ein wenig mehr druck auf das Vorderrad zu bekommen.

Wenn auch das nix hilft gehe ich wieder zurück zur 29er trailbike....denke an das Evil "The Following"


----------



## lucash213 (21. November 2015)

hi. wollte euch mal fragen, wie ihr bis dato mit dem Carbonrahmen zufrieden seid? bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Stereo aus Alu oder aus Carbon holen soll. Ist der 2015er Carbonrahmen insoweit ausgereift, dass es recht unempfindlich gegenüber Steinschlägen, Stürzen etc. ist?
Im MTB-Magazin gibt es ja einen Dauertest zum 140er Super HPC TM, da behauptet zumindest der Dauertester, dass das Bike nicht kaputt zu kriegen ist, trotz Bikepark Einsatz mit 3 Meter Drops und höher. Könnt ihr da zustimmen oder ist diese Aussage etwas übertrieben?


----------



## DarkRusher (5. Januar 2016)

@lucash213
Ich bin bisher ca. 900km gefahren (kein Sturz). Konnte bisher auch noch nicht wirklich Steinschläge im Rahmen etc. erkennen. Bin aber auch noch kein Bikepark gefahren.


----------



## frytom (6. Januar 2016)

Carbon hat einen deutlich geringeren Kratzwiderstand als Alu oder Stahl z.B. Bei meinem Stereo 120 SHPC habe ich deswegen prominente Stellen entsprechend steinschlagfoliert. Funktioniert tadellos - besondern die hintere Hälfte vom Sitzrohr wird durch Folie bestens geschützt.


----------



## ernstschmidt (13. Januar 2016)

@Freeko, was sind denn das für Marsh guards an deinem bike?


----------



## DarkRusher (13. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand den genauen Farbton der Aufkleber auf der RockShox Pike? Es ist ja irgendwie ein Mix aus orange/rot. Laut Cube-Seite ist das ja "flashred".
Ich hatte mal bei Slikgraphics angefragt bzgl. Aufkleber und die meinten es könnte die Farbe "Neon Red Vinyl" sein. Das kommt meiner Meinung nach ganz gut hin. Kann das evtl. jemand bestätigen?

Edit:
Falls es jemand Interessiert, die Antwort von Cube:

"Das ist unser Neonrot.
Näherungswert PT 805. Besser passt RAL 3026."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kelv (30. Januar 2016)

Done


----------



## kelv (1. Februar 2016)

Niemand ?


----------



## Freeko (7. März 2016)

Was niemand??


----------



## kelv (7. März 2016)

Schon gut . Btw danke fürs Posten des farbcodes. Hab mir für den Monarch plus nen passendes decal anfertigen lassen und sieht gut aus


----------



## DarkRusher (7. März 2016)

Kannst du mal ein Bild davon machen? Bzw. der Monarch Plus passt ohne Probleme rein und kommt auch nicht an den Rahmen durch den Ausgleichsbehälter?


----------



## kelv (7. März 2016)

BILD geht derzeit leider nicht, da ich das Rad nicht hier stehen hab. Bzgl. des Dämpfers ergeben sich keine Probleme bzgl. der Abmessungen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## kelv (24. März 2016)

Hi, würd gerne die rot eloxierten Schrauben am Hauptlager, Horstlink etc. wechseln. Allerdings lassen sie sich nicht einfach rausschrauben, sondern sitzen "fest". Habe schon gegoogelt und auch hier im Forum gesucht aber nichts zu dem Thema gefunden. Gibt es da irgend nen Trick?

Gruß

kelv


----------



## magellan_de (13. April 2016)

Bin seit heute auch stolzer Besitzer eines C:62 Race *freu* Welche Pedale verwendet ihr?


----------



## Ebi1510 (8. Mai 2016)

Habe den selben Post auch im normalen Stereo Thread kam aber keine Antwort.
Darum hier nochmal.
Hallo Stereo Fahrer
Habe mir gestern ein HPC 27,5, 1X11, 140 2015 gekauft.
Meine Frage:
Hat schon jemand die Brems und Leitung für Reverb auf der Rechten Seite im Rahmen verlegt, wenn ja mit welchen Platten oder Adaptern.
Es denke sieht einfach aufgeräumter so aus.
Ach ja ich fahre die Hinter Bremse auf der Linken Seite am Lenker.
Danke für die Hilfe
Toll währe wenn jemand dazu Bilder hat.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Ebi1510 (8. Mai 2016)

Noch mal eine Frage bezüglich Tubles auf den DT Felgen, hat es jemand jetzt schon gemacht, wenn ja was habt Ihr vorgefunden.
Danke
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kelv (8. Mai 2016)

Ja fahre das Rad tubeless. Aber was meinst du mit vorgefunden?


----------



## Ebi1510 (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo Kelv
Was hast Du in die Felgen gemacht. Dichtband oder war schon eins drin.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## kelv (10. Mai 2016)

Hey, hab das Bike gebraucht gekauft und es war schon auf tubeless umgebaut. Sieht aber nicht so aus als ob es schon eingeklebt gewesen ist. Btw. Hier nen Bild von meinem. Die rot eloxierten Schrauben an den Lagern sollen noch durch schwarze gewechselt werden.


----------



## Ebi1510 (10. Mai 2016)

Hi Kelv

Cooles Bike was ist das für ein Dämpfer?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Cubeamsrider (10. Mai 2016)

Ein RS Monarch Plus.


----------



## kelv (10. Mai 2016)

Jo ist der Monarch plus. Foto hab ich angehängt weil darkrusher ja eins wollte


----------



## Ebi1510 (12. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Info.
Ist er viel besser als der Fox?
Markus


----------



## Molloch77 (26. Juni 2016)

Hallo Cube Freunde,

ich bin auch stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo SHPC 140 TM aus 2015. Ich würde auch gern den Dämpfer gegen einen Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Debon Air tauschen.
Allerdings kann mir keiner sagen, welches Tune der original Fox Dämpfer hat. Seitens Cube ist auch kein anderer Dämpfer freigegeben.
Habt Ihr da Erfahrungen, wie sich der Hinterbau nach Dämpferwechsel verhält?

Würde mich über eure Antworten sehr freuen.

Umgebaut hab ich bisher nur die Bereifung auf Tubeless und Conti X-King hinten und Conti MK2 vorne.
Ich möchte die Bremsscheiben und Beläge noch ändern, den angesprochenen Dämpfer und die Griffe.

Momentanes Gewicht, 12,3 Kilo inkl Pedale.

Ein absolut hervorragendes Bike!!!


----------



## Vincy (26. Juni 2016)

Der RS Monarch ist im Allgemeinen etwas straffer abgestimmt. Der Fox ist dagegen recht soft, neigt eher zum Durchrauschen.
*Die Dämpfer Tunes kann man da nicht 1:1 übertragen! Sind je nach Modell und Hersteller her unterschiedlich.*
Cube hat auch allgemein eine eher softe Abstimmung. Der Eine mag es, der Andere mag es widerum nicht. 
Wenn du ein Schwergewicht bist, dann eher eine kleinere Luftkammer nehmen oder zumindest Air Spacer reinsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molloch77 (26. Juni 2016)

Naja, Schwergewicht ist relativ. 1,75 und 78 Kilo.
Kann man das Tune im Nachhinein noch ändern?


----------



## Vincy (26. Juni 2016)

Ja, kann man. Muß man einfach selber ausprobieren. Zu unterschiedlich sind die Vorlieben und subjektives Empfinden!
78kg sind für mich keine Schwergewichte, da eher um die 100kg.


----------



## Molloch77 (26. Juni 2016)

Alles klar, danke für die Antwort.
Dann kann man aber nicht unbedingt davon ausgehen, das ein anderer Dämpfer schlechter funktioniert, nur weil die Hersteller ein Custom Tune verwendet.


----------



## Vincy (26. Juni 2016)

Custom Tune bedeutet, dass es nach den Wünschen des Bikeherstellers abgestimmt ist.
Entweder man mag die Abstimmung des Herstellers, oder man mag die nicht. Das muß letztendlich jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
Dem Einen gefällt das Cube Stereo, dem Anderen widerum gar nicht. Ist es deswegen gleich schlechter?

Zumindest optisch passt da der schwarze Monarch besser zu deinem Stereo.


----------



## Molloch77 (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Biker,

ich hab heut festgestellt, das mein Innenlager  hinüber ist. Könnt ihr mir Tips zum wechseln geben und welches
Innenlager ihr als Ersatz eingebaut habt?

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## kelv (30. Juni 2016)

Wie äußert sich das? Meins hatte angefangen an zu knacken. Bei mir hat reinigen und fetten schon gereicht.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (30. Juni 2016)

Race Face BB92 d30mm Achse
http://www.raceface.com/products/details/cinch-bb92-bb


----------



## Molloch77 (30. Juni 2016)

Ich hab die Kurbel ausgebaut und die Lager mit dem Finger gedreht. Das linke kratzt beim drehen.


----------



## DarkRusher (4. Juli 2016)

Wie sieht es bei euch bisher mit Defekten am Rad aus?
Habe jetzt fast 1700km und ca. 48000hm mit dem Bike auf der Uhr, viele Trails, ein paar kleinere Sprünge, kein Bikepark.
Mein Cube Händler hat vorhin angerufen und gemeint das alle Lager hinten durch sind, zudem ist der Schaltzug defekt und muss komplett neu verlegt werden (deswegen hatte ich das Bike eigentlich vorbeigebracht). Auch haben Vorder- und Hinterrad spiel und muss/sollte gemacht werden. 
Die Pike sowie die Reverb müssen auch eingeschickt werden (was aber hoffentlich auf Garantie geht).


----------



## Vincy (4. Juli 2016)

Was die Lager betrifft, da ist es leider normal das die bei Cube schnell verschleissen. Die sind oft unterdimensioniert und auch von minderwertiger Qualität. Die Lager bekommst im technischen Fachhandel billiger und auch in besserer Qualität.


----------



## Molloch77 (4. Juli 2016)

Bei meinem ist das Innenlager durch. Die Lager am Hinterbau hab ich noch nicht kontrolliert. Die Lager in der Hinterradnabe hab ich erst tauschen lassen.


----------



## kelv (4. Juli 2016)

Neue Bremsscheibe vorn, Neues Schaltauge (beides beim letzten Endurorennen zerstört) +  neue Bremsbeläge. Habe aber das Gefühl, dass es mein Innenlager wohl auch nicht mehr sooo lang macht. Was soll denn an Gabel und Reverb gemacht werden Darkrusher? Service oder ist was dran und wie machen sich die Lager bemerkbar, wenn sie hinüber sind?


----------



## DarkRusher (5. Juli 2016)

Die Gabel ist laut Händler nur noch bis 120mm ausgefedert und die Reverb geht ein wenig runter.
Das mit den Lager ist mir irgendwie gar nicht so aufgefallen, es hatte letzten nur ein wenig zu knacken angefangen und das Hinterrad hatte ein wenig Spiel, aber keine Ahnung ob das mit dem Lager zusammehängt?


----------



## kelv (7. Juli 2016)

Hier mal nochmal meins:

Umbauten:
Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air (5 Bottomless Ringe)
Gabel auf 160 mm getravelt (1 Token)
Easton Havoc Carbon Lenker
Syntace Megaforce 50mm Vorbau
Specialized Phenom Pro Sattel
Crank Brothers Mallet E Pedale
Bereifung: Magic Marry (Trailstar, Super Gravity), Hans Dampf (Trail Star, SnakeSkin)

Gewicht: 12,9 kg mit Pedalen

Kritik oder Anregungen sind ausdrücklich erwünscht!


----------



## Molloch77 (7. Juli 2016)

Ist die Hinterbauperformance mit dem Monarch Plus Dämpfer besser geworden? Wie verhält sich der Hinterbau im uphill und downhill?

Gruß Oli


----------



## kelv (7. Juli 2016)

Ich muss vorweg sagen, dass ich auf keinen umfänglichen Erfahrungsschatz zurückgreifen kann, da das Cube mein erstes Fully ist. Aber mir gefällt er sowohl im Up als auch im Downhill deutlich besser als der Foxdämpfer. Im Uphill verhält er sich ruhig, fahre den Dämpfer aber auch recht straff. Dementsprechend saugt er auch nicht jeden Kiesel auf schlägt aber auch bei größeren Drops nicht durch. (im Gegensatz zum Fox)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molloch77 (7. Juli 2016)

Welches Tune hat der Dämpfer. 
Wie groß und wie schwer bist du denn?


----------



## kelv (7. Juli 2016)

Tune M/M, 1,76, fahrfertig circa 70 kg


----------



## kelv (10. Juli 2016)

Jmd. schonmal den Hinterbau demontiert?


----------



## Molloch77 (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab das Bike auf den Rock Shox Monarch RT3 umgerüstet und bin nicht zufrieden. Ich nutze den Federweg nicht komplett aus.
Am Kolben hab ich noch einen guten Zentimeter luft, bei 30% Sag.
Überlege, auf den Monarch plus umzusteigen, oder einen Cane Creek DB Inline. Weiß aber nicht ob der passt.
Habt ihr da Erfahrungen?

Gruß

Oli


----------



## Peppi84 (16. August 2017)

jetz ma butter bei die fische... Ich stehe kurz davor mir ein 27,5er slt zu gönnen, jedoch nur den rahmen und rest wird aus vorhandenen Teilen aufgebaut. Nun die große frage der Rahmengröße, ich bin 1,75 SL 82cm...und damit wohl voll zwischen den größen. Konnte letztens erst auf einem 140er hpa sitzen in M, das war recht angenehm. Angenhem wars auch beim Proberollen bei meinem alten 2011er Stereo aber mit nem kurzen Vorbau sitz ich echt gedrungen.

Hab heute mal versucht das alte Bike zu vermessen und die Maße sind fast identisch zum M hpa, wobei dort die Sitzposi deutlich entspannter war.

Was fahrt Ihr für Größen bei was für SL und Körpergröße?

Hatte schon überlegt nen L rahmen zu nehmen und mit einem 40mm Vorbau zu kombinieren. Konnte nur leider bisher kein hpc in L in meiner Umgebung auftreiben.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Molloch77 (16. August 2017)

Ich hab nen 18" bei 1,75 Größe und 83cm SL.

Gruß


----------



## Peppi84 (18. August 2017)

Supi danke dir. ist schonmal n guter anhaltspunkt. Denk mal werd dennoch mal einen L Rahmen testen, wenn möglich sogar mal mit einem 40mm Vorbau.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der haltbarkeit der Rahmen aus? Gibts viel probleme mit auftretenden Rissen? Hab gelesen die ersten generationen hatten gern risse im bereich der streben?!

Würde mich mal interessieren ob der 2018er Rahmen auch in der Form in alu kommt. Die Rahmenform beim aktuellen 140er im vergleich cfk zu alu sieht cfk einfach besser aus durch das abfallende oberrohr.


----------



## Molloch77 (18. August 2017)

Zu der Haltbarkeit, kann ich nur sagen, das ich keine Probleme habe. Ich bin aber jetzt auch kein Kraftprotz, der das Ding im Wiegetritt bis zum Exzess verwindet.
Ich bin mit dem Bike absolut zufrieden, verkaufe es aber jetzt trotzdem, weil ich was neues ausprobieren möchte.


----------



## mathijsen (19. August 2017)

@Molloch77 Hast du mittlerweile auf den Monarch Plus umgerüstet? Tritt das Problem des fehlenden Zentimeters da auch auf.
Überlege auch, den Float DPS LV, der an meinem 2016er noch ohne EVOL-Luftkammer kam, mit dem Vorsprung Suspension Corset zu tunen, oder gleich einen anderen Dämpfer zu nehmen. Frage ist nur, ob eine Monarch Plus mit M/M-Tune gut funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molloch77 (19. August 2017)

Das mit dem fehlenden Zentimeter hat sich geklärt. Ist quasi reserve. Bei Sprüngen von ca 50cm Höhe nutze ich den Federweg gut aus. Meines Erachtens genau richtig. Ich möchte keinen anderen Dämpfer.


----------



## TheMiB (27. August 2017)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Überlege auch, den Float DPS LV, der an meinem 2016er noch ohne EVOL-Luftkammer kam, mit dem Vorsprung Suspension Corset zu tunen, oder gleich einen anderen Dämpfer zu nehmen



Die gleiche Frage stell ich mir für mein 2016er Stereo 160 auch. Wird im Bikepark doch ziemlich heiss und verhärtet ziemlich der einfache LV Dämpfer und das Corset ist mit 100€ erschwinglich. Erfahrungen wären mir auch willkommen.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## mathijsen (28. August 2017)

Wenn er heiß wird und verhärtet, liegt das wohl an der Dämpfung und nicht an der Luftkammer. Da merkt man dann das geringe Ölvolumen durch den fehlenden Ausgleichsbehälter. Eine andere Luftkammer wird dir da wohl nichts bringen, bzw. den Effekt nur minimalst reduzieren, da du mit größerer Negativkammer mit etwas mehr Luftdruck und etwas weniger Druckstufe fahren könntest. Aber Letztere kann man ja an den meisten Dämpfern nicht (mehr) wirklich einstellen.


----------



## TheMiB (30. August 2017)

Eigentlich war genau das meine Idee. Bei mehr Druck (glaube 210-240psi statt 160-190psi) und weniger SAG (15-20% statt 25-30%) krieg ich auch jetzt schon die Temperatur runter, einfach weil er insgesamt weniger durch den Federweg rauscht und höher steht. Von verhärten bekomme ich aufgrund der insgesamt härteren Abstimmung bestimmt schon nichts mehr mit. Prinzipiell passt dieses Verhalten auch besser zur Gabel. Allerdings geht er mir dann am Anfang des Federwegs zu hart und bockig ans Werk. Dieses wollte ich dann mit der größeren Negativkammer ausgleichen. Ggf. würd ich dann den verbauten großen Spacer auch noch gegen einen kleineren tauschen um hinten raus etwas an der Progression zu arbeiten.
Im Zweifel werd ich dann wahrscheinlich mal das Corset probieren und wenns tatsächlich nicht hilft in einen Monarch Plus, Float X oder ähnliches investieren müssen.


----------



## mathijsen (5. September 2017)

So, Corset war heute in der Post. Werde berichten, wenn ich's eingebaut habe und gefahren bin.


----------



## Nomadbiker (3. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, ich hoffe mir kann hier einer von Euch helfen.
Ich habe ein Problem beim Einbau des unteren  Lenkkopflagers.
Ich habe mir zum Aufbauen einen Cube HPC 140 Rahmen Bj. 2016  gekauft bei Bike Discount. Als ich den Steuersatz zusammenbauen wollte, fiel mir auf, daß das untere Lager sich einfach in den Rahmen einlegen lässt und zur Wandung des Rahmens reichlich Spiel hat. Das obere Lager ging ganz normal mit ein wenig Druck in die Aufnahme des Rahmens, also für mich ok.
Das Untere Originalager von FSA für das Cube hat gemessen 51,8mm und die Aufnahme im Carbonrahmen hat 52,0-52,05mm also circa 2- 2,5/10tel mm Spiel. Für mich als Hobbymechaniker ist das Eindeutig zuviel Spiel bei so einem hochbelasteten Lager. Wenn man das einfach zusammenbauen und Vorspannen würde, würde ja alle anfallenden Kräfte nur auf die schmale 36° Abschrägung des Rahmens wirken. Bin jetzt kein Carbonfachmann aber das kann doch auf Dauer nicht halten! Ich kann mir nur Vorstellen daß Einkleben eine Lösung wäre zb mit Loctite 648, oder ein Lager mit Übermaß.
Das eingeklebte Lager wäre dann natürlich auch sehr schwer wieder zu entfernen :-((((.
Hat jemand das Problem auch schon gehabt, und wie sieht die Lösung aus??
Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen!
Mfg Nomadbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (27. Dezember 2017)

Hab es jetzt endlich mal geschafft, die Corset Luftkammer zu montieren und zu testen.
Der Kauf hat sich gelohnt! Deutlich sensibleres Ansprechen am Anfang und weniger Durchrauschen in der zweiten Hälfte des Federwegs. Luftdruck nun ungefähr 20% mehr bei gleichem Sag.


----------



## Raptus (21. Juli 2018)

So, besser spät als nie: Seit April bin ich nun stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo 140 C68 SLT custom Aufbaus, günstig erworben von einem Forumsmitglied (Chili05). Das Foto entspricht dem Stand beim Kauf. Seitdem habe ich recht viel umgebaut. Vielleicht stelle ich noch was aktuelles rein 



 

Was ich sofort umgebaut habe ist die 1x11 Schaltung, die Bandbreite hat mir nicht gereicht und das Schaltgefühl der Shimano Schaltung hat mir nicht gefallen, also hab ich jetzt 2x11 SRAM GX. Nein, Eagle hätte nicht gereicht  1x wird für mich erst ab >530% interessant.

Zur Geo: Mir kam der Reach bei Rahmengröße L etwas zu kurz vor, ich bin 1,86 und habe schon immer etwas längere Geometrien benötigt, damit ich bei längeren Fahrten keine Schmerzen im Lendenbereich bekomme. Ich habe mit kurz überlegt, ob ich mir den Rahmen nochmal in XL kaufe und alles umbaue (Gibts immer noch günstig bei Bike Discount), aber ein Blick auf die Geometrietabelle zeigt, dass der XL Rahmen nur 11 Milimeter länger ist. Das lohnt sich nicht. Ich war zunächst mit einem 100er Vorbau unterwegs, was in der Ebene und bei Steigungen gut ging, aber bei steilen Abfahrten dann doch deutlich zu frontlastig war. Wie anderen Mitgliedern kam auch mir der Lenkwinkel etwas zu steil vor. Also habe ich die Float 140 Gabel durch eine Talas 160 getauscht. Weniger für den längeren Federweg als den flacheren Lenkwinkel und die höhere Front + Absenkung. Damit klappts nun super mit einem 80er Vorbau (60 war für lange steile Steigungen immer noch zu wenig).

Das Teil ist nun richtig spaßig und macht alles mit


----------



## Raptus (28. Juli 2018)




----------



## BikingDevil (12. Dezember 2019)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Hab es jetzt endlich mal geschafft, die Corset Luftkammer zu montieren und zu testen.
> Der Kauf hat sich gelohnt! Deutlich sensibleres Ansprechen am Anfang und weniger Durchrauschen in der zweiten Hälfte des Federwegs. Luftdruck nun ungefähr 20% mehr bei gleichem Sag.
> Anhang anzeigen 679466


haste da mal langzeit Erfahrungen für mich zu berichten... wäre dankbar für Rückmeldung


----------

